# Tenrec avaliable at Ameyzoo - not an ad



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

I know theres been a few people on here who have brought Tenrecs and I know there was a lot of interest in them. So just wanted to let anyone thats interested know that Ameyzoo still have one left, little male one if I remember correctly, cute little guy. Was quite tempted myself.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> How much?


Too much.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Cranwelli said:


> Too much.


 
go on, make us laugh :lol2:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

If I remember right it was £150.00. Didn't actually think that was too bad, APH are about that right?



Cranwelli said:


> Too much.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

abandonallhope said:


> If I remember right it was £150.00. Didn't actually think that was too bad, APH are about that right?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you say that?


nothing wrong with that price for them no, i have seen them go for alot more than that :2thumb:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

£150 is a lot of money. You can get a mouse for £2.50. Just get one of those and brush its fur spiky.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Cranwelli said:


> £150 is a lot of money. You can get a mouse for £2.50. Just get one of those and brush its fur spiky.


 
yes but you would be lucky to get any exotic mice for £2.50 each.......................


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> yes but you would be lucky to get any exotic mice for £2.50 each.......................


I agree.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

I can get mice for 30p each, granted they aren't very lively, being frozen and all. : victory:

So are they a kind of mouse? I'd assumed they were a member of the hedgehog family.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I believe they are part of the shrew family


Wow look at this Streaked Tenrec:flrt:

Tenrecs of Madagascar


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i was tempted to get him as well...thats where i got my female, £150 is a bloody good price for Tenrecs! they are still pretty rare, and as Shell said they are closely related to the shrew family, they are NOTHING like a mouse lol, they are long lived too...up to 10 years plus i believe if well looked after...lot less "attitude" than pygmy hedgehogs, and much more entertaining i think! very arboreal!


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

As far as I remember they're not related to mice or shrews. Not sure. Some species do look quite bloody interesting though.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Cranwelli said:


> As far as I remember they're not related to mice or shrews. Not sure. Some species do look quite bloody interesting though.
> 
> image


no they are not directly related to shrews or mice, but from what i have been told they are closer to shrews than anything else (this isn`t gospel, its just what i have been told) they are very interesting, and the common (lesser hedgehog tenrecs) are usually very placid and naturally calm... 



















they have an amazing grip! mine can literally hang upside down from my fingers! and their back feet seem to be able to be swivelled right back! she can hang off my finger by her back feet, and they seem to position just like a bats when she does it lol...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She is gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Ian your making me jealous.

I was so tempted to buy him, I'd never even heard of them before you put the thread about yours up. Sadly I fell in love with Jeffrey the stunted Bosc and brought him instead. :flrt:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

tenrecs are not closely related to shrews nor rodents, they were classified into the group of insectivores but have since been classified into their own family of tenrecidae which are part of the order of afrosoricida and therefore more closely related to elephants, hydrax, dugongs and golden moles, with golden moles thought to be the closest of relatives.
although as with all classification it will probably change again at least another million times lol
p.s thats a great price for tenrecs and what i paid each for mine although a few years ago they went for up to £400! i wouldnt even be able to guess how much streaked tenrecs go for as ive heard they are very hard to look after but there are some breeders in europe.
stu


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> tenrecs are not closely related to shrews nor rodents, they were classified into the group of insectivores but have since been classified into their own family of tenrecidae which are part of the order of afrosoricida and therefore more closely related to elephants, hydrax, dugongs and golden moles, with golden moles thought to be the closest of relatives.
> although as with all classification it will probably change again at least another million times lol
> p.s thats a great price for tenrecs and what i paid each for mine although a few years ago they went for up to £400! i wouldnt even be able to guess how much streaked tenrecs go for as ive heard they are very hard to look after but there are some breeders in europe.
> stu


excellent thanks for the info! i had tried reading into what family they are more closely related too...but found very little info, so just went on what i was told...either way they make a fantastic pet in my opinion, love mine to bits...and in general i am not really that into exotic mammals as such (although i love all animals) i will deffinately be pairing mine up when i can! would be great to have a nice breeding group.....and Mark did say that his last three years worth of babies he sold for £300 each, but got more than usual this time so decided to let them go at half the price....i certainly dont begrudge a penny of it!


----------

